# Concept Art for Hordes: Domination



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

For you Privateer Press folks out there I found this floating around over the weekend. It is a concept piece for one of the new Battle Engines in the works for Hordesomination. This one is apparently for a Circle Orboros Celestial Fulcrum.










Personally I am still on the fence as to weather or not I like some of these big models coming out for the PP game systems. Now that is purely from the modeling stand point as I don't play either game, yet, but they sort of seem incongruous with the rest of the line. Anyway, it seems that Battle Engines are right around the corner for you Hordes players out there.


----------



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

it looks ... erm big !
i play Legion so interested to see whats co :biggrin:ming


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

FUCK YES! i play circle so i am muchos happy


----------



## sir_m1ke (Dec 7, 2008)

Im a Circle player myself so im excited that Hordes will be getting some love makes me happy k:

Although i hope it isnt that abomination, give me the giant gorilla-style construct that was in the fluff instead!


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

sir_m1ke said:


> Im a Circle player myself so im excited that Hordes will be getting some love makes me happy k:
> 
> Although i hope it isnt that abomination, give me the giant gorilla-style construct that was in the fluff instead!


honestly i would have liked a godzilla sized wolf, but this deathstar will do haha


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

the-ad-man said:


> honestly i would have liked a godzilla sized wolf, but this deathstar will do haha


They wanted Battle Engines to be very seperate from Warjacks and Warbeasts, so don't expect anything along those lines for anybody else (of course, it's not 100% impossible )


----------



## sir_m1ke (Dec 7, 2008)

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> They wanted Battle Engines to be very seperate from Warjacks and Warbeasts, so don't expect anything along those lines for anybody else (of course, it's not 100% impossible )


Although the Cryx machine was very jack-esque, so we can always hope 

I can see Skorne at least getting some new fancy slave beasty


----------

